# M'Cheyne's Bible-Reading Schedule



## bookslover (Apr 18, 2008)

I've tried to use his Bible-reading schedule in the past, but reading the Scriptures in four places at the same time just confused me. And I think that's because I probably don't understand what M'Cheyne was getting at when he designed it.

So, can someone please explain to me the over-arching architecture, so to speak, of his Bible-reading schedule? Why is it organized the way it is? What was M'Cheyne's design in, during a year, being in any four particular places at the same time?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 18, 2008)

Richard -

Here's M'Cheyne's rationale, which he appended to the reading calendar. You can find it in the Banner printing of "Memoir and Remains of Robert Murray M'Cheyne" by Andrew Bonar, on pp. 618ff.



> Daily Bread,
> being a calendar for reading through
> the Word of God in a year
> by Robert Murray M'Cheyne
> ...


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 19, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I've tried to use his Bible-reading schedule in the past, but reading the Scriptures in four places at the same time just confused me.



I use it and it has helped me greatly. The OT once and the NT and Psalms twice in a year, great stuff!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 19, 2008)

I have made my own modification's to it. I just have a need to meddle! I do two of the readings each day. I have been omitting the psalms/proverbs readings as I've just recently read through them.
There is a hefty chunk of reading each day and at the present I would prefer to read shorter portion's and remember it better.


----------



## JM (Apr 19, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I've tried to use his Bible-reading schedule in the past, but reading the Scriptures in four places at the same time just confused me. And I think that's because I probably don't understand what M'Cheyne was getting at when he designed it.
> 
> So, can someone please explain to me the over-arching architecture, so to speak, of his Bible-reading schedule? Why is it organized the way it is? What was M'Cheyne's design in, during a year, being in any four particular places at the same time?



I like to read through at one or two places in the Bible and find M'Cheyne's reading schedule a little confusing as well.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2008)

I was asked about a similar Bible Reading plan at the beginnig of this year, and here is how I responded at that time, For what it's worth--

The Question:



> There is one that today's readings were a couple of chapters in Genesis, another in Psalms and Proverbs and a chapter or two from Matthew.
> 
> Is there any way that a person can possibly learn their bible in context reading it this way?


 
Answer:


> It sounds like you already know the answer to this question. No, you will not have any idea of context -- or content for that matter, by following such plans. I do not like those approaches, although I have used them in the past. There is nothing "magical" or "spiritual" about reading your Bible in a year.
> 
> It is true, if you follow the plan--you will have read through the Bible in year--but so what? I suppose the reason for such a "skip around approach" is the assumption that people will get bogged down in the seemingly tedious sections of the genealogies in Genesis or the ceremonial laws of Leviticus if they tried to read straight through, so true understanding of context is sacrificed for reader comfort and convenience. (And "New" systems and approaches are very profitable for those who market them!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

I do not find M'Cheyne's guide confusing at all. But I have used other guides that had me reading from 3 or 4 passages per day as well. 

Remember that his guide is designed to be used in family worship as well, with the "family" and "secret" readings.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 19, 2008)

Trinitarian Bible Society has a 2-year version of the M'Cheyne calendar. Every two years we reverse the positions of family/private. It works for us.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 19, 2008)

I have been doing it for about 8 months now and I really like it. I haven't had any trouble keeping up. I end up reading ahead sometimes in certain books and then that make for shorter devotion for a few days. 

It really helps to incorporate it into your day so that it becomes a habit. It takes me about a half hour, with my tea in the morning. It has become my morning wake up ritual, both spiritual and physical, and now I don't think I can do without it. On days when I have to skip it, I miss it.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, so far.

I seem to remember, dimly, reading somewhere that M'Cheyne had a theological rationale for always being in four places at once, and that this rationale starts with the four places he starts with on January 1. I could be wrong about this, but I do have some dim memory along this line.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 21, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I've tried to use his Bible-reading schedule in the past, but reading the Scriptures in four places at the same time just confused me. And I think that's because I probably don't understand what M'Cheyne was getting at when he designed it.
> 
> So, can someone please explain to me the over-arching architecture, so to speak, of his Bible-reading schedule? Why is it organized the way it is? What was M'Cheyne's design in, during a year, being in any four particular places at the same time?



Good question. I don't use M'Cheyne's either for the same reason. It seems too random. I require some sort of logical order that will profit understanding. In reading M'Cheyne's rationale that was posted, it did not answer why he chose the organization regarding the specific books.


----------



## vkochetta (Apr 21, 2008)

*Another Plan with four readings per day...*

Another Bible reading plan can be found here:

Perpetual Bible Reading Schedule - Main Page


It is by Michael Lancto. His is structured so that each day there is a reading from Historical, Devotional, Prophetical and Doctrinal passages. (This is his description... I realise that there is a lot of cross over)

In his rationale for this method, he addresses if following four passages is confusing. He says, "Occasionally someone initially says, 'I cannot keep track of FOUR different Bible passages from day to day.' But research has shown that the AVERAGE person can easily track TEN different stories at one time. But it's OK to be skeptical ... take the challenge and give it a try. More often than not the skeptic becomes a believer by the end of the first week."

I could not find on his website what that research specifically is.

I have been using this method and find it quite refreshing.

--- Vinny Kochetta


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 21, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Trinitarian Bible Society has a 2-year version of the M'Cheyne calendar. Every two years we reverse the positions of family/private. It works for us.



TBS also has his reading schedule included in some of the AV's that they sell.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 21, 2008)

John Stott says about M'Cheyne's Bible reading schedule that you begin at the 4 great beginnings of Scripture. I don't know if he got that hint from M'Cheyne or deduced on it his own, however.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 21, 2008)

I have used the various Bible reading plans here: Devotions (ESV Bible Online)
This website is one of my favorites. In addition to the Bible reading plans. The entire Bible is online. From there you can compare translations side by side, etc. Since I am online every day, I spend more time here than I do with my hard copy of the Scriptures.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 21, 2008)

There is also a chronological Bible reading schedule at this site. Devotions (ESV Bible Online)


----------



## jambo (Apr 22, 2008)

I developed my own schedule which involves three readings a day first thing in the morning, last thing at night and somewhere around lunch time. 

Group 1 OT: Starting at Gen 1-2 and read two chapters a day it takes about 11 months to complete a cycle

Group 2 Wisdom 
Ps 1-41
Job (Read 1 speech per day)
Ps 42-72
Proverbs
Ps 73-89
Ecclesiastes
Ps 90-106
Song of Sol
Ps 107-150
(Ps 119 can be read as one psalm or 22)
This takes 245 days to complet a cycle)

Group 3 NT Read one chapter per day
Luke
Acts
Romans 
Mark
1 & 2 Cor
Gal
Eph
Mat
Phil
Col
1 & 2 Thes
1 & 2 Tim
Tit
Philm
Heb 
John
James
1 & 2 Pet
1, 2 & 3 Jn
Jude
Rev

I find doing it this was seperates the gospels by aprox 40 chapters and it takes 260 days to complete a cycle.

With the likes of M'Cheynes readings you alwasy read the same chapters on the 1st Jan or whenever you read Gen 1 you always read Mat 1. With my scheme if you start on Jan 1st with Gen 1, Ps 1 and Luke 1 then the following Jan 1st you would be reading something from Gen 44, Prov 25 and Eph 2. 

I find it helpful and it can be varied to suit. For instance there was one year when each Sunday I only read Col 1 -nothing else at all- and used the scheme for the other six days.


----------



## JM (Apr 22, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> There is also a chronological Bible reading schedule at this site. Devotions (ESV Bible Online)



Daily Light on the Daily Path, excellent.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> John Stott says about M'Cheyne's Bible reading schedule that you begin at the 4 great beginnings of Scripture. I don't know if he got that hint from M'Cheyne or deduced on it his own, however.



Maybe this is what I was half-remembering. Thanks. Stott, by the way, is 87 this year.


----------

